# So rainy



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel your pain, I was in the same boat a few weeks ago. The sun will be out soon!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It is like that here, also, and one day on a break in the clouds, we hitched up the Morgan and drove him down the road. 

Thankfully, now that I have some grass growing in my driving arena, it firms up pretty quickly. A couple of months ago, feet and hooves sunk about 6 inches!!

I am going to try to drive the pair this morning.

Nancy


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm hoping to hitch up tomorrow. I also have a riding lesson in the AM


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

How did your drive go?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*rain.*

we have a bit of a heat wave here at the moment but im doing overtime so there turned out at night and in in the day.
i need to get out and ride and drive ill have to find the time.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

We have had rain almost everyday for two weeks. I was going to harness up the mares and go for a drive to stretch their legs today but it is so humid, we all, human and equine, don't want to be in it! 

Hoping the rain holds off so we can get hay, it is getting down to the hurry up and cut stage were running low.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

well, rain prevented driving until today. Yesterday was beautiful and today was good too. we hitched up the surrey ( it has a top to keep the sun off) and gathered horseback riders and off we went. There were thunder storms to the north so the way the wind blows we went on ahead.
Hubby trotted Honey on the way back and we got about 400 yards ahead. As we got to the ranch gate, it started to rain. by the time we reached the barn it was a downpour. the poor riders came up and were drenched. We were under the surrey cover so relatively dry until we unhitched the mare. I poured rain for about an hour. we holed up in the barn with all the riders. A lightening bolt struck the barn's metal roof, startling all of us. we finally got out and came on home. Left the surrey in the wash rack and the tack on a rail in the barn to dry.

In spite of the storm it was a nice ride.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

We finally got some nice weather for carting and I had a gallbladder attack!!! Darn. I had surgery last Thursday and am just now feeling less pain. I should be ready to go in 4 days but what will the weather do? Sigh....


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Hope you heal quickly & can get back to driving soon!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yikes! Get well soon. Hope you are picking up the lines very soon.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*ride drive.*

im stuck at the moment as i have broke my shoulder lol.
so even mucking out is an ardious affair.
and hoofing out as well we have had hot weather here and i have been on 12 hour days.
so now we have thunderstorms and rain and i am thinking about turning them out soon when the weather cools down.
im annoyed with my self but the damage is done i cant even fix my trailer as i need both arms and i have councled my holiday to the sea.
so ill have to wait 6 weeks i have got to go to the hospital in a weeks time to see if its repairing.
but i dont want to chance anything just in case i fall off or injure my self hitching up.
so im grounded







.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys don't have access to an indoor arena for driving on rainy days?


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

nope, no indoor arena. the fairgrounds has lots of indoor arenas, but I sure can't afford the rent!! LOL


----------

